# Case mod - Finally done



## Dilyn (Nov 26, 2008)

Finally finished up my case mod.

Well, mostly.

But for the most part, it's done. All the hard work is completely finished.
I just need to replace my two 120mm fans with two neon blue 120mm fans, and then put in a second cold cathode at the top of my case. Then it will be officially completed (better cable management is next, but that's not much of a case mod).


So here's what I started with:

YouTube - Case mod ideas


And here's what it came out as:

YouTube - Video 1

It looks pretty good I think


Basically, my friend Adam and myself covered both sides with painters tape and measured out the cut. Since it was a 12x12 sheet, we didn't have too much to work with, but it turned out to be the perfect size because it didn't go far enough for you to see the drive bays and it went low enough that it covers up most of the PSU cables.
We cut out a little box on the acrylic so that the fan on the side would fit nicely inside it.
I decided to cut around the fan for two reasons:
One, the acrylic wasn't big enough to completely cut off the fan mount AND the CPU funnel holes (see the first video for what I mean).
Two, in order to actually create a fan mount inside the acrylic would take FOREVER. And I just didn't have that much time.

As soon as I get my new hardware in there (Christmas here I come) it'll look uber epic!


All in all, I think that it turned out pretty good. I can't believe it's finally finished! Looks nothing like the stock case :heartlove


(Yes, the audio quality DID improve dramatically between the first video and the following video. Got a new web cam, records HD and has an awesome mic. This mod has been in the works since mid Summer).


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks pretty cool , did you take any progression pics? Like when you painted it and such?

You also mentioned getting a gtx260 sometime around christmas? You may want to consider something else. A gtx 260 will not show a whole lot of difference from your 9800 , nor will it support any next gen technologies.


----------



## Dilyn (Nov 26, 2008)

Aah yes, before and after pics. 

I did make a post on that in another forum. Here they are, plus a video that I did on it:

These are pics of the entire thing, unpainted:









And just for lulz:





And now here are some pics of the finished paint job:











And here's a video on my thoughts of the finished product:
YouTube - Case paint - finished


Also:
I'm getting a 5770 for Christmas instead of a 260. I realize that the 5770 won't show amazing gains, but I'm not looking for the uber best. I've decided on this card after doing my research, and found that it'd suit my needs quite nicely. Plus, it's in my price range.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

The 5770 is a good choice and is actually a bit faster then a 260. I got one too lol. Might just be your camera but the paint looks a little spotty how many coats did you do?


----------



## Dilyn (Nov 26, 2008)

Ya it's just the camera. It really really sucks. Those pics were taken before I got my new one, so everything about that video is terrible.


I put about 2 coats of primer (maybe 3), 3 coats of paint, and 2 coats of polyurethane on the whole thing. It looks much better in person.


----------

